# Best way to transfer to a larger tank



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm planning on upgrading my tank from a 55 to a 120. I am moving pretty much everything in the 55 to the 120. My question is, what is the best way to do this without causing a cycle. I know I should change any filter media. What about the sand? Should I transfer it over or does it have the possibility of starting a cycle? I obviously have to add more sand to the new tank. Should I transfer any of the water or start with new water? Should I move the cichlids to a temporary tank while I'm transferring everything? If I transfer the sand out of the old tank it's going to get really cloudy and nasty in there. Same for when I put it in the new one.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out the article link in my signature for Relocating an aquarium from the C-F library. It should answer most of your questions.

Are you planning on putting the new aquarium where the old one is located? If so, this may require you to relocate your fish to temporary housing.

If the sand in your existing aquarium is very dirty, you could just scoop or siphon it out into manageable amounts in a 5G bucket and then use the old aquarium water to rinse any excess debris from the sand before putting it in the new tank.

Definitely pre-rinse your new sand with tap water or old aquarium water to remove any fines and dust.

There is no real reason to use the old aquarium water in the new tank. I find it more effective to just use the old water for cleaning old/new sand and old aquarium decor prior to setting up the new tank.

I don't recommend changing your filter media when transferring tanks. I do suggest rinsing any dirty media with old tank water, especially if the filter hasn't been serviced lately.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

When I changed from a 55G to my 125G, I moved everything over. It took me about 3 hours to move the substrate and rocks. I also used moved the filters whole. I didn't change out any media since that is where the cycling bacteria is. I left enough water in the old tank for the fish until the 125G was filled about 1/2 way. I moved the fish then.

Other than cloudiness from the old substrate, the tank had no issues with cycle or fish health.


----------



## Jeff1192 (Aug 19, 2014)

Definitely move over all your sand and don't mess around with your filters, just move them over to the new tank. I don't think keeping much of the water is necessary as long as the new water you're adding has similar parameters. But moving the sand and not messing around with the filters should ensure that you tank remains cycled.

Jeff


----------



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

Good deal guys, thanks. My main concern was the sand and possibly stirring stuff up with it. Sounds like I should be fine.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

One way to reduce the effect of stirring up stuff is to siphon off enough water to support the fish in buckets or something else. Once all the fish are out, shut off your filters. Now stir the (CENSORED)out of the substrate, then siphon off the water. This way most of the old "stuff" is no longer in your sand. Once the water is drained, add the sand to the new tank, and begin adding water.

This has worked quite well for me in the past.


----------



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, moved my fish from a 55 gallon to a 120 yesterday and everything went smooth.

I do have another related question - I currently have a FX6 on my new 120. I also have an eheim 2217 that I'm not using. I'm thinking about adding it to the tank just for added filtration. My question is, would adding the second filter start any sort of cycle?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Adding a filter will NOT cause your tank to cycle, it will just become populated with good bacteria after a couple weeks. It will not take away any good bacteria from your other filter.


----------

